# King for a day



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

My joy was fleeting. I tried all of the tricks including "look what followed me home honey. Can we keep them both?", but 24 hours after this pic was taken, I watched as my Noe was torn from my grasp by a nefarious looking chap with a twisted grin... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]

So, what should I do to the Mitzi? Bow mount troller, trim tabs, hydofoil, jack plate? I know I'm not a micro anymore, but we can all learn from the suggestions. See, I plan to hang around here until TIO outgrows his micro and starts macroskiff.com. [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]

Tony


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a great picture. The shed never looked better. 


And dont expect macroskiff.com anytime soon. Inshore-fishing.com and Florida Sportsman has that covered all ready.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

my suggestion is to keep it simple. The more "systems" you have on the boat the more things to maintain and go wrong. 

That said, bow mount trolling motors are nice, maybe even a necessity in many cases, but as an avid fly fisherman I hate them and anything else that can snag a line. Even the quick release mounts I've seen are a pain and require a bit of masking tape to make them snag free. If you don't fly fish, or cast net off the bow a lot where having all that to trip over can get annoying, then they are great. 

Jack plates are almost a necessity too. I used mine more for idling around shallow areas than anything and loved it, but it was the 3rd hydraulic system on my 181 Mako not counting the motor trim and tilt. 

Between the trolling motor and inherent electric charging system, transducers, running lights, deck lights and hydraulics my pre-fishing trip check list was getting more like a shuttle launch and I learned to hate the boat. These days I'm totally about keep it simple, the less the better. 

Enjoy your new rig though, looks sweet. Definitely going to open up new opportunities for you over the Gheenoe. - eric


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Eric,

Thanx for the "well grounded" comments. I was thinking along the same lines. In reality, I never used my troller that much before and I am enjoying all of the front deck space. I may not want to clutter it at all.

I am looking at this boat as an opportunity to change my fishing styles. Less on the ultra skinny flats around here and more farther south along the ML/NIRL flat edges. If that does not work out, I will probably go the JP trim tab route.

Tony


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Trim tabs would be the first thing i would do to that boat. Esp. with that nice V in the bottom you will appreciate the tabs when you are running the skinny in the north goon. After running a boat with tabs i will never be w/o them on any boat. Tabs really can make it so you do not need a jackplate but they are still nice for motoring off the flats. Most people who have mitzi's swear by trim tabs. 

It's a nice clean mitzi, one of the cleanest i've seen...perhaps you should wait on the troller and see how you end up fishing the boat for a few months.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

If you get a jackplate you will want a 4 blade so you can take full advantage of the Plate.

Trim tabs are great and help when running shallow and jumping up on plane allot.

Trolling motors are a pain if you fish the Lagoon allot but, since you dont go ahead and get one. ;D

Power pole is an awsome tool, but when it comes down to it i would rather spend the money on a 24' stiffy guide with a stainless steel tip.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I concur on the trim tabs too. I more or less assumed they were on there already. Hardly any powered skiff doesn't have them any more, but they definitely have their place even if the boat technically doesn't need them. 

Ah the famous power pole. The only case where I can see having a power pole is if you fish alone a lot where staking off and fishing at the same time will cause you missed opportunities. But in nearly 40 years of flats and inshore fishing I can't see where they'd be remotely worth the cost and extra maintenance. Not to mention they are in the way on the transom and butt ugly. I rate them right up there with lunker sauce.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, here's my friendly advice and of course with only your best interest at heart. Sell that thing fast and get a couple jet skis. I might know a buyer. lol

No need for the TM. Call me, I'll push. That boat poles great.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> My joy was fleeting.  I tried all of the tricks including "look what followed me home honey.  Can we keep them both?", but 24 hours after this pic was taken, I watched as my Noe was torn from my grasp by a nefarious looking chap with a twisted grin... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> 
> So, what should I do to the Mitzi?  Bow mount troller, trim tabs, hydofoil, jack plate? I know I'm not a micro anymore, but we can all learn from the suggestions.  See, I plan to hang around here until TIO outgrows his micro and starts macroskiff.com. [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]
> 
> Tony




Trim tabs for sure. Bow mount TM with a quick release, a hydrofoil and a jackplate. All of em'.
Oh and add a Powerepole............ . They are all great things to have and you will certainly use them all.
First I would start with JP and tabs tho.

Who did you sell your Noe to? 
How much?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > My joy was fleeting. I tried all of the tricks including "look what followed me home honey. Can we keep them both?", but 24 hours after this pic was taken, I watched as my Noe was torn from my grasp by a nefarious looking chap with a twisted grin... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> >
> > So, what should I do to the Mitzi? Bow mount troller, trim tabs, hydofoil, jack plate? I know I'm not a micro anymore, but we can all learn from the suggestions. See, I plan to hang around here until TIO outgrows his micro and starts macroskiff.com. [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]
> >
> ...



Geez Deano...want my anatomical measurements too (anyone got a yard stick) [smiley=tongueout.gif]

Actually, I ain't sayin. Some may know, but I ain't lettin the cat out of the bag till she does. I suspect she will be at the mini rally.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > > My joy was fleeting.  I tried all of the tricks including "look what followed me home honey.  Can we keep them both?", but 24 hours after this pic was taken, I watched as my Noe was torn from my grasp by a nefarious looking chap with a twisted grin... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> > >
> > > So, what should I do to the Mitzi?  Bow mount troller, trim tabs, hydofoil, jack plate? I know I'm not a micro anymore, but we can all learn from the suggestions.  See, I plan to hang around here until TIO outgrows his micro and starts macroskiff.com. [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]
> > >
> ...




Hmmmmm. There is a hint in there....."she".. Is it Sophie?..... ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoa there fellas... I'm not sure I even know what ya'll are talkin about.... And I wont be at the mini-rally... :-[

Besides... I WISH I had that boat... I bet Garry does too


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats on the sale and the purchase 

now fire the dummy standing guard in your shed for letting her go ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Honestly, I love Gheenoes, but I will be the first to tell you, you are going to love having the extra room. You made the right decision. Congrats. Again, tabs jackplate and prop. Then worry about every thing else.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Mitzi!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice Mitzi.

Tabs are all you need. That boat is perfect for fishing the lagoon as is. No need to clutter it with stuff that will take up room and require extra maintenance.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Nice Mitzi.
> 
> Tabs are all you need.  That boat is perfect for fishing the lagoon as is.  No need to clutter it with stuff that will take up room and require extra maintenance.


JRH, Awww hawgwash...... ;D 

Tabs for sure as well as a jack plate to fully utlize where that boat is meant to go.  I can't imagine not having a jp on my Silver King.  I have a 5 blade prop, jp and tabs and with a little teaking (my prop ventilation holes), my hole shot will now give me whiplash, and I can jump up in spit using a j turn.  I would reccomend jp and tabs for sure, then you will end up getting a four blade so you don't blow out when running jacked up.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tabs are all you must have, the boat runs skinny as is, jack plate is a $1200 investment...

If you include the 4 blade powertech with heavy cupping.


----------

